# 125 All Male Malawi Tank update!



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

The is the latest video of my 125g tank. It's a bit overcrowded. The whole thing was shot with a digital camera in movie mode from about 10 feet away at full zoom. Not my best, but when I get up, they tend to follow me and don't act 'normal'.






The largest fish in this tank is the Tyranochromis and P. Phenochilus.. maybe the Venustus, but the 180g has larger fish than this.

Any suggestiongs on who to sell or relocate to say, my 180g big hap/preditor tank?


----------



## CichlidWhisperer (Apr 12, 2008)

Very beautiful tank and fish... What is the really bright red one (some sort of peacock I think)?


----------



## demillso (Feb 4, 2008)

that is awesome! I could watch that tank for hours.


----------



## bones06 (Sep 26, 2007)

That is one amazing tank full of Haps/Peacocks. I especially love the really bright red one at 18 seconds into video. Is it a Rebescens?


----------



## allen831 (Mar 25, 2008)

wow do you buy your fish when there big or do you get them when there little that is one big yellow lab what do you feed them ?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

awesome tank!!!! Where in VA are you? I would love to see your tank in person.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Thanks for the complements.

It's a mix, some fish I grew up from Juvies(like the lemon jake, blue neon peacocks and Red Empress) and others I've bought full color(that Red Ruby Red, the Phenochilus) Other fish didn't have color when I got them, like the Hem Ox and the Tyranochromis.

That bright red fish is a Ruby Red. He had a rough time getting to me.. and when he got here, he was a bit beat up, but he's got the best color I've seen in a ruby red. You can really tell when he's next to the 2 other Ruby Reds that now look very orange by comparison.

I'll get a video up of my 180g... My 180 had larger haps in it, but I'd like to put some of the larger fish from the 125 into the 180 to make room in this tank for some peacocks and a Lithobates that are dwarfed. The troublemakers in the 125 are the Blue Dolphin, the Taiwan Reef and the Venustus.. the Borleyi and Phenochilus to a lesser extent.. Oddly, the tyranochromis isnt' in the top 5 in agression. Maybe sell the venustus, move the Tyranochromis and Exochochromis to make some room?


----------



## Justin1982 (May 28, 2008)

Wow......I like the selection of fish you got there. Very nice.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Allen... I feed primarily New Life Spectrum. I think dainichi does a better job with color, but there is so much protein that you can give you fish bloat if you're not careful. New life doesn't have this problem and it's cheaper. Dainichi also comes in 6 varieties. New Life is pretty much the size of the pellet, or the thera+ formula(which is nice, but smells)

I get some fish from Aquabid, some from LFS's, But most of them probably come from some people I knowwho buy/resell fish from breeders and florida fish farms. If you live near South carolina, you can handpick fish from these guys and you can't go wrong. You'll always find something that will blow you away. They're full of good advice and have seen just about every type of fish come through their tanks. When you buy mail order, you need to have someone who knows what they're doing, that you trust to pick out the fish that you like. That's why I buy from these guys. Realy personal service too! I can give you names in PM. They're a fraction of LFS prices, if you could even find these fish there, but you have to pay shipping. To save money you can also get smaller fish that are just starting to show their colors for probably 1/3 to 1/2 the price. They grow before you know it. The Lemon Jake in the video I've had for 5 months, same for the blue neon peacock.

There is also a nice place in Virginia Beach, va that gets their fish from the same Florida Fish farm that the above guys deal with, they make you buy in pairs though. I've had hit and miss there because the employees aren't really trained in african cichlids and don't always acclimate them well.. so you have to watch for behavior.


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

hey what is the striped fish with red fins at 1:08??


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Beautiful fish! I don't know much about anything but mostly mbuna and not alot about all of them lol. There was some very interesting looking fish in that video too. One that comes to mind that stood out as neat looking was a white fish with black spots. It had an interesting shape to it. Do you know which one I mean, and can you tell me what it is? Is it really as white as it looks in the video, except for the black spots I mean lol?

I'll be watching the video of the 180 next :wink:


----------



## bigfishferd (May 31, 2006)

Looks like a very nice setup! :thumb:


----------



## allen831 (Mar 25, 2008)

fish dude u inspired me to order some new life spectrum and i did :thumb:


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

The cool blue fish with the bards and red fins has got to be the Placidochromis Johnstoni.
Photos of these fish all look horrible and bland. This guy is one of my favorites.

The white fish with the spots is a Fossorochromis Rostrata.. he's still young. Females keep this coloration, males get a really cool and unique blueish set of colors that is like nothing else you're seen. What's really cool about these fish, called "sanddivers" is that when you try to catch them, they will bury themselves in the sand. In the wild, they do this to hide when frightented. In the tank.. just running from the net. Really cool.









Not the most flattering photo, you really need to see this guy in person. This is what the white black spotted male would look like as an adult.

Oh, and it's a silver.. but bright silver. Probably the lighting, that was shot across the room on full zoom.


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

Actually, it's _Fossorochromis rostratus_. 

You have some stunning fish Fish_Dude! I'd like to see a full tank shot as well.

Nice job!


----------



## sneakypete (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm wondering how the green terror gets along with the others. From a looks perspective, I understand the choice but I thought he would be a little tough on some of the peacocks.

pete


----------



## Mpimbwefronts2SS (Dec 3, 2003)

hey the tank looks rlly good!!! im setting up a 125gal intention was for an all male hap tank but now im thinking about getting another frontosa colony with some haps...i was just wondering if you could list all the fish in the tank and how many of each species(m/f ration too)
thanks chris


----------



## gotaOscar (Aug 18, 2006)

could you possible post a list of fish in this tank.

Thanks

Rob

Beautifull tank, awesome.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

I can get you a full stock list. A bit overstocked.

The green terror was a holdover. I was originally going to do this tank as an new world cichlid tank but changed my mind. When I first set up this 125g, it had 2 serverums and a firemouth in it.... I just couldn't do away with the terror...at least when he's not causing problems.

I am borderline on selling I almost listed him on aquabid this past week. He's an awesome quality fish, and gets along OK now. He is NOT in the top 5 in troublemakers in the tank, he will chase. I haven't seen him to damage. He'll pick a cave and chase them in they get too close... unlike the Venustus and Dolphin that do the same thing for the entire tank. In other words at this time, he's not a problem to the peacocks.


----------



## Fish_Dude (Aug 13, 2006)

Quick list, but don't bug me on Scientific names and spellings!

Placidochromis: electra, phenochilus, Johnstoni

Protomelas: Steveni Taiwan Reef, Red Empress, Spilonotus tanzania/insignius

Copadichromis: borleyi mbenji, azureus

Nimbochrmosis Venustus

Exochogromus Angyses

C. Moori

S Frieri

Hemitilapia oxyrhynchus

Fosso Rostratus

Mylochromis lateristriga

Tyranochromis nigriventer

Green Terror

3 Aulonocara Ruby Red Peacocks

1 Aulonocara Banschi Benga

1 A. Lwanga

1 A. Jacobfriebergi "lemon jake"

1 A Stuartgranti "Blue Neon"

1 A Stuartgranti "Chilumba"

1 Pseudotropheus Demasoni

1 Labidochromis caeruleus

1 Queen Arabesque pleco

2 Synodontis multipunctatus

2 Clown loach

I think that's it... I would like to ditch the Venustys, Tyranochromis, Maybe the green terror and Exochochromis and one of the red peacocks and add, from my other tank, a Midnight Peacok, Ngara Peacock, Cobwe Peacock(Stuartgranti) and O. Lithobates. This would give me a "peacock" and smaller hap tank, and leave the 180 to the Nimbochromis, Aristocrhomis, Bucco, Champ, Tyanochromis, etc.


----------

